# Favorite Sewing Machine model?



## SindirisLeptailurus (Oct 25, 2011)

So what's the model of your loyal, durable sewing machine?

I'm sort of in the market for a new one. Just getting some ideas for my next fursuit project.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Oct 26, 2011)

Really just depends on all you need to have it do. If you just want it to lay down a straight stitch, then a Singer Simple works awesome and is priced pretty good. Really anything Singer or Brother is good. The more expensive they are, the more stuff they will do and more options they have.


----------



## Sar (Oct 26, 2011)

(what this has to do about fursuiting is somewhat reletive)

Fill this out if you wanna better response so i know what your looking for.

Brand:
 Fabric suitability (what fabrics you would use it for):
 battery?:
Portability?:
Price Range ($):


----------



## IronSquid (Oct 31, 2011)

Lacking more information, I'll suggest an old cast iron machine. They are limited to a straight stick, but they'll sew through anything and probably survive the apocalypse. Just look for a Singer that uses bobbins (as opposed to a "vibrating shuttle"); both of these ensure the availability of replacement parts. Of course, you'll want to ignore this suggestion if you like things like electricity and fancy stitches.


----------



## Toberkitty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry I'm late with this reply, but I've only just started using the forum a few weeks now. I agree with what the others have to say. I would definitely recommend a metal-bodied sewing machine. Period. Aside from that, other important considerations are how many layers of material it can sew through (the more the better), the kinds of stitches it does, whether you can move the foot from left to right and whether it has a drop-in bobbin or not. The latter two features are really for convenience more than anything. My machine, a White 1766, does not have full foot movement or a drop-in bobbin. It took some getting used to, since I came from a 1960s-era Singer which had both of those features, but really the White is otherwise a superior machine in nearly every other way. I will probably have this machine for the rest of my life.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 9, 2011)

My favorite is the big industrial Pfaff I use. I don't know its exact model... I just know that it is a few decades old. It is amazing and if I could afford one and had the room, I would use one at home. I don't, so I just use it at work. It just does straight stitching though. So the one I use at home is a Kenmore 12 stitch ( like this one ) that I got at Christmas ... oh about 15 years ago. It is still going strong.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 10, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> (what this has to do about fursuiting is somewhat reletive)
> 
> Fill this out if you wanna better response so i know what your looking for.
> 
> ...



Fabrics: Short Pile Fur and the thickest
Portability: None, sticks around at home
Price Range: $100-$200, but closer to the $100


----------



## Toberkitty (Nov 10, 2011)

SindirisLeptailurus said:


> Fabrics: Short Pile Fur and the thickest
> Portability: None, sticks around at home
> Price Range: $100-$200, but closer to the $100



You'd like my White. They sell for around $100 for a good used one and will sew through I think 7 layers of denim (!!!). I don't have any problems with it going through really thick fur. Of course I'm sure there's others you can find that are just as good (or better) for around the same price too. Good luck!


----------



## BINKS_Wolf (Nov 25, 2011)

I recently purchased a Husqvarna Viking - Saphire Edition. With the purchase of the machine I also got a free 4-week class on how to use the machine.
The machine does more than what I need it to do but for the investment I thought it was worth it. I have just sewn some arm sleeves for my partial and it worked very well.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd like to know of a good, cheap one. Just for making shit like dog & cat collars [I like making that kinda shit for fun]

made a rainbow cat collar today 

EDIT: ohhh!!!
*faints*
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Worldwide-Po...379?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cb0ec9ab


----------



## Toberkitty (Nov 25, 2011)

BINKS_Wolf said:


> I recently purchased a Husqvarna Viking - Saphire Edition. With the purchase of the machine I also got a free 4-week class on how to use the machine.
> The machine does more than what I need it to do but for the investment I thought it was worth it. I have just sewn some arm sleeves for my partial and it worked very well.



Sounds like a good deal! I agree with buying a machine that does a little more than what you really need. You don't want to outgrow your machine if you plan on sewing for a long time (or for life). Husqvarna is a good brand too.


----------

